
Tell HN: Sorry I broke the server - dang
Experimenting with some code this evening and got so into it, I didn&#x27;t notice that I broke story submission for two hours. Argh!<p>Sorry everyone.<p>Edit: While you&#x27;re here... you can now view the comments you&#x27;ve upvoted by clicking on &quot;saved comments&quot; in your profile. It works like &quot;saved stories&quot;. Thanks to porker for the suggestion: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9050374.
======
jacquesm
Where there's people working there are bound to be mistakes. Don't sweat it,
this is a free service after all and the service level for a non-advertising
supported free service is absolutely incredible. I'd be more than happy to pay
for HN as it is, you guys are doing a better job than most paid services when
it comes to customer support, uptime and courtesy combined.

~~~
mintplant
Seriously. I use HN as my "am I connected to the internet?" check, as it
always loads instantly even when Google takes a while.

~~~
iamwithnail
Hah, glad it's not just me. It's also the thing I hit if I'm trying to think
of what I was doing/am idle for a moment... typing 'news.' just seems to flow
from my fingers if they're unoccupied.

~~~
joefreeman
Ctrl-T, N, Enter :/

~~~
asadlionpk
same here, I visit this site so much that only typing 'N' does the job.

~~~
crystalclaw
Ditto. Done with catching up on other stuff? CMD-T n enter. When it's
perpetual tab gets closed, that is.

------
eterm
Saved comments throws an error trying to view page 2 of saved comments.

(change the below to your own ID ofc.)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=eterm&comments=yes&p=2](https://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=eterm&comments=yes&p=2)

Actually, it looks like page 2 of saved stories also breaks? Is it just
finding something not cached and the site is currently broken for non-cached
content?

~~~
kogir
Thanks! We were trying to track down an error message we were seeing, and you
found it.

------
colinramsay
That's ok - you did it while I was asleep :)

I seem to remember that last year there was talk of re-doing the markup for HN
so that it would be more mobile-friendly. What came of that idea?

~~~
dang
We've been working on it lately and don't expect it to take _too_ much longer,
so stay tuned.

~~~
colinramsay
Great, thanks!

------
kogir
And I missed it in code review and testing. Sorry!

~~~
kogir
And now I'm doubling down. HN is once again running an entirely new HTTP
pipeline.

Please let us know if you run into any issues, especially related to cookies
and logging in/out.

------
deanclatworthy
When is the responsive style sheet coming :)?

~~~
aw3c2
Oh lord, I hope it will not force some annoyingly huge text on us. I am
perfectly happy with the site as it is, works well with text-reflow.

~~~
dang
As a fierce advocate for information density on Hacker News I can pretty well
guarantee you it will never have annoyingly huge text.

~~~
aw3c2
Thank you!

------
walterbell
"Saved Comments" is valuable and long wished-for, thanks for adding the
feature!

Will it be possible to extract these as JSON, e.g. via the API?

~~~
dang
Good idea. The API doesn't support all the lists (edit: and logged-in state)
properly yet, and when we fix that, it should be natural to include both
variants of /saved.

------
philsnow
"Stories submitted per time" seems like one of the five-ish metrics that you
should always keep an eye on while making any changes in production, coming
back to your desk after a coffee break, or coming in to the office in the
morning.

If it is not trivial to look at these metrics (ideally you just glance up to a
dashboard monitor), it would probably be a good idea to throw that together.

All of this is to say nothing of proper alerting to go with monitoring, but I
mention the above because its by far easier to set up and you get a lot of
bang for the buck.

All of _that_ said, thanks to dang any anybody else working on making HN
better.

------
bencollier49
Nice to see test-driven development at the height of its powers. :-)

------
blackhole
I love how ironic your account name is in this context :)

~~~
dang
Yup.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7494093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7494093)

------
andrea_s
Ah, you clearly need a proper review process!

Just joking - thanks for the work you guys put in, this is definitely one of
the most interesting place on the web :)

------
jwatte
If only there was some way to quickly get told when production hiccups... And
if only there was some way to prove each feature works automatically... :-)

------
ugh123
You were experimenting with code on the production server? If not, do you have
automated tests?

------
dkarapetyan
I noticed saved stories but why are comments showing up twice on the account
page.

~~~
dang
It's the comments you've upvoted, as opposed to those you've posted. I just
changed the label to make that clearer.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9050374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9050374)

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
It'll be interesting to see whether this has an effect on the nature of
upvoting. If saved comments were slightly more structured, rather than just
one big list, I could imagine them comprising some sort of 'personal
knowledgebase'. In turn, that might decrease the amount of 'I agree with that'
opinion upvoting, in favour of 'that's useful information'. Whether that's to
be encouraged is, of course, a personal opinion.

~~~
dang
Interesting point. HN mostly _is_ a collection of lists. You might almost call
it a list processor.

~~~
Intermernet
What a brilliant idea! A "List Processor"!

Oh, wait...

------
thisjepisje
Curious what effect this will have on comment upvotes.

------
vegancap
Easily done! :)

